# Any creatures stirring?? (Striped ones that is)



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

I think I am FINALLY going to make it down tomorrow afternoon. Plan to fish Wed, Thur, and Fri.

Anyone know what the action is between Cape Henry and False Cape?

Thanks for the info in advance.

John


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have not been in 4 days.....longest drought since mid November !! I am around now - just call if you need help or any info I can help ya with


----------



## kastinkenny (Aug 17, 2005)

*skunked*

bunch of folks told us that the stripers are down south, close to the va/nc line. so we went all the way down to the corolla light. Saw some diving birds and maybe 10 boats headed the same way. No luck. The menhaden boats messed up the action. We need a storm to stir the wate up a bit. Hopefully the stripers will come back.

Going out on wed, thurs, and maybe fri. I keep everyone in here updated.

Set dem hooks tight.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

I will be heading out of Rudee in the morning. Listen for me on the radio. Call sign same as name here.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

The only reports that I've seen are coming from Cape Charles and the eastern shore with sparce catches. Good luck. I'm hoping to get out there this weekend sometime


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

There Are Fish - Was Yesterday......12 Miles South......no Need To Go All The Way To N.c. - It Is/was Hit Or Miss Tho


----------

